# 25th PBGFC JR ANGLER TOURNEY JUNE 15-16



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

*25th PBGFC JR ANGLER POSTPONED TILL 6/22-6/23*

The PBGFC will be hosting its 25th Annual Jr. Angler tournament this coming weekend June 22(captains Meeting) and fishing and Awards June 23. Entry is $75 angler awards given for Tuna Dolphin Wahoo Red Snapper Bonita King Mackeral and Catch and Release Billfish. All kids shirts hats bags door prizes and free meals and drinks. Very nice trophies and rod and reels are given out for the awards. All events are at WCI Lost Key Marina which is less than a mile form The Hargreaves weigh ins and is great chance to fish both tournaments. check out www.pbgfc.com for more details. A jr. Angler for this tourney is defined as anyone who has not reached his or hers 19th birthday by June 15.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

what time are the scales open??


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Scales are open 4-9 on Saturday with awards immediately following close of scales with a pizza party for the kids! there is also small optional cash awards if interested. I think last year winner won around $1100. Hope to see you there. You can register online www.pbgfc.com


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Forecast doesn't look that good. Possible postpone??


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes we will make it official tonight but plans are to move it to next weekend. This time of year there are so many tournaments every weekend it is tough to reschedule and accomidate everyone. Next weekend is probably going to be final decision.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Due to unsafe seas forcasted we will postpone the jr. Angler tourney till 6/22-6/23 same times same place.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Another reschedule from June 23rd??


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes after carefully looking at the schedule and not stepping on other tournaments we have postponed till Aug. 10-11 minus the snapper division. I think it worked out for the best it'd typically calmer in August and a good chance to spend time with the kids before they head back to school.

www.pbgfc.com for more info or like us on Facebook under Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club


----------

